# Interested in setting up a small darkroom...but



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2008)

have a few questions that I have not been able to find threw searches. First off I have just started taking Photo 1 in college to fill req credits but have found that it is quite enjoyable. So with that said I have deceided to build a small darkroom to enable me to continue printing after class has ended since I do not need the credits after this class. I have aquired a bessler 23c and will be picking up other various supplies during build of room. But my main question is do I "have to" have running water in the room as this may cause a bigger problem unless it was a movable darkroom (would have to be in bathroom) and what is the smallest room that would be usable? I have the tendancies to "build BIG" as my wife tells me, so looking for some advice from people who have the experience.

thanks for the help in advance,
Dave


----------



## Early (Feb 16, 2008)

DaveD said:


> have a few questions that I have not been able to find threw searches. First off I have just started taking Photo 1 in college to fill req credits but have found that it is quite enjoyable. So with that said I have deceided to build a small darkroom to enable me to continue printing after class has ended since I do not need the credits after this class. I have aquired a bessler 23c and will be picking up other various supplies during build of room. But my main question is do I "have to" have running water in the room as this may cause a bigger problem unless it was a movable darkroom (would have to be in bathroom) and what is the smallest room that would be usable? I have the tendancies to "build BIG" as my wife tells me, so looking for some advice from people who have the experience.
> 
> thanks for the help in advance,
> Dave


Instead of developing trays, you can use what is called color drums.  I used to do all my printing in the attic and my developing in the kitchen.  I don't know if drums are still made, but there should be many available on the used market.


----------



## Kentanner11 (Feb 16, 2008)

running water is nice to have, but you could always use a "water cooler" type dispenser thing so you can have water.


----------



## waileong (Mar 2, 2008)

There is no need to have running water. A water cooler is nice, but it's possible to bring water in a pail at the start of a session.

What's more important in a darkroom is fresh air. Get it ventilated properly.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Mar 8, 2008)

waileong said:


> What's more important in a darkroom is fresh air. Get it ventilated properly.


 
I've heard this a few times, but I've never found it a problem for B&W printing.

All the chemicals use water as a solvent.

It's commonly misunderstood that Smells=Fumes.

I don't mean to be blase' about risk, proper precautions should be taken but knowledge is better than baseless fears. 

I do use some nasty chemicals, including some that emit fumes, but I like trying unusual things like toning, bleaching, pushing with peroxide, using intensifiers....etc..etc..

Plain old printing with Dektol, acetic stop, Thio-based fixer?....a tad smelly, (vinegary) but not dangerous by any means.


----------

